# 2006 Felt F2C measurements



## sheller73 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hello,

I tried to contact Felt directly via e-mail and telephone with no luck. No return e-mail, so far (going on five days now), so I called and the gentleman that I spoke with said that it being a five-year old bike that it's pretty much impossible to find any info and that my best resource would be to have a mechanic at my LBS measure it.

With that being said, I need the I.D. at insertion for the headtube as I am looking to replace a 1-1/8 semi-integrated headset. Somewhere I read or heard that the measurement is 41.0mm at insertion. I would like to confirm this without having to rip apart the bike. In addition, does anyone have the O.D. of the seatpost for a new seatclamp? I know the I.D. is 27.2mm

If anyone can accurately and reliably give the measurements, it would be greatly appreciated as I am on the road all week for work and would like to order in the next day or two.

Thanks in advance,

73


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

sheller73 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I tried to contact Felt directly via e-mail and telephone with no luck. No return e-mail, so far (going on five days now), so I called and the gentleman that I spoke with said that it being a five-year old bike that it's pretty much impossible to find any info and that my best resource would be to have a mechanic at my LBS measure it.
> 
> ...


Wow. You may have a 2006, but the design was just retired in 2010. 

(Superdave, please walk down the hall and give somebody a nudge.)

So, the Felt 2009 and 2010 websites are still available, if you check the bottom of the current website.

Can't help you with the id on the headtube, but if the 2010 F2 is the same as the 2006 F2C (and it likely is):

Seat Post: Felt 1.2 Carbon Fiber Design, Ø27.2 mm, 315mm

Seat Post Clamp: Ø30.6 6061-AL Forged Aluminum, Cr- Mo 5mm x 0.8mm Bolt, Stainless Steel Nut-Bar . 16 Grams

Edited to add: the 2009 F2 SL reports as follows....

SEAT POST: FELT 1.1 Carbon Fiber Design, 27.2mm, 300mm

SEAT POST CLAMP: 30.6mm 6061-AL Forged Aluminum, Chrome Moly 5mm x 0.8mm Bolt, Stainless Steel Nut-Bar . 16 Grams


----------



## sheller73 (Jul 25, 2011)

Anyone?? Bueller??


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi Sheller,

Thanks for the questions, and sorry that you have had a hard time getting through lately. We're updating our phone and internet service at our sales/cust svc office and unfortunately had a couple of issues this week. 

Here's a couple of links for you:

Original website for the F2C with specs and geometry:
http://web.archive.org/web/20060116133156/http://www.feltracing.com/06/06_bikes/f2c/

Our current webstore, where you can order the appropriate HS for your bike. We've been using the same HS design for many years, which makes finding a replacement nice and easy!
http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2011/Parts/Road-and-TT-TRI/CANE%20CREEK%20CARBON%20HEADSET%201%201-8%E2%80%9D.aspx


----------



## sheller73 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the help... it looks like it's a 41.0mm to me! Now if I could just get the exact OD of the seatpost for the clamp!!


----------

